# Question for the gals - giving just because



## Jax10 (Oct 22, 2012)

Question for the women (seriuosly, just the gals, I don't want to hear about your wife, i want to hear from the ladies)

Everyonce in a great while my wife will simply give me some pleasure (surprise blow job or hand job) without asking in return or even getting undressed. Obviously I love it. And I think this happens in many relationships. 

I assume she is getting something out of it (emotional satisfaction?(. Or maybe she just thinks I need it.

In any case two questions..why do you gals do that, what do you get out of it? 

Not complaining. Just curious. And always hopeful she'll do it again!


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

It just makes me happy to make him happy.


----------



## cool12 (Nov 17, 2013)

in over 20 yrs that has rarely happened to us. the unexpected bj always turns into PIV. neither of us is interested in being the only one giving. yes we both "get" something out of giving, we'd just rather complete the experience together.

and although i really get into giving bjs i don't enjoy giving hand jobs at all. foundling, yes. up to climax, no.

i get too excited to just satisfy him and walk away.


----------



## 1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

I love to watch erections grow and think "I've done that"

I love to touch with my hands and mouth. I love the smell and soft skin.

The whole experience give me a wonderful female satisfaction 

.


----------



## mace85 (Mar 12, 2012)

Jax10 said:


> Question for the women (seriuosly, just the gals, I don't want to hear about your wife, i want to hear from the ladies)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For some reason those kinds of encounters seemed to just stop the instant we got married. I do miss the random acts of sexual gratification, she won't even let me do it to her anymore.


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

It excites me to give him pleasure. And I find him so attractive that any contact at all is always thrilling.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

When I am in love, I will do ANYTHING for my partner's happiness and satisfaction (well, lolol....99% of things).

I used to love doing these things. It was just fun. Spontaneous. I wanted nothing in return that I wasn't already getting...friendship, love, etc.

Then shet happened and sex is now a chore. A burden. It makes me feel used and dirty.

But he caused that, so...that's on him.

But women do those things because they are IN LOVE. Well, unless they have mental issues and are doing it to make you stay (but that's probably not your case).

Be flattered. She loves yo a$$.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Because I love him and want him to feel desired.


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

I love pleasing my guy. It comes back to me tenfold.

We are spontaneous with our sexual desires; it keeps things exciting between us. One of the secrets to a happy marriage is to continue to court your spouse.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

I used to do it all of the time when my H and I were on good terms. It made me happy to make him happy. Then, he started making himself happy...with other people...and ignoring my emotional/sexual needs. He also never did any foreplay when we had sex. It was mostly about him. So, those spontaneous Bj's do not exist anymore. If I am going to go down on him, you better bet I get something in return or there is hell to pay. 

When he decides to stop acting like he is the only person in this relationship, I will go back to randomly pleasing him without something needed in return. 

All I am saying is if you are always taking and never giving, it will come back to bite you in the @$$.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

So true to the poster above.

After all the crap in my marriage, the last thing I want is his D in my mouth.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Jax10 said:


> Question for the women (seriuosly, just the gals, I don't want to hear about your wife, i want to hear from the ladies)
> 
> Everyonce in a great while my wife will simply give me some pleasure (surprise blow job or hand job) without asking in return or even getting undressed. Obviously I love it. And I think this happens in many relationships.
> 
> ...


I hate you.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## EntirelyDifferent (Nov 30, 2012)

jld said:


> It just makes me happy to make him happy.


This. 

Most of the time I don't need or want reciprocation, I just want him to feel loved and happy.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

EntirelyDifferent said:


> This.
> 
> Most of the time I don't need or want reciprocation, I just want him to feel loved and happy.


Well, that's probably because you feel loved and happy  That's a great thing!


----------



## Brandy905 (Apr 3, 2014)

I never did it very often but after joining this site it seems have to become a need for me. I know this sounds crazy, but recently, I am so turned on sometimes that I have to give him oral, when done to completion, I feel relief, not that I have had an O, but definitely more relaxed! Giving him pleasure gives me even more! Can't beat that after 27 years of marriage!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Brandy905 said:


> I never did it very often but after joining this site it seems have to become a need for me. I know this sounds crazy, but recently, I am so turned on sometimes that I have to give him oral, when done to completion, I feel relief, not that I have had an O, but definitely more relaxed! Giving him pleasure gives me even more! Can't beat that after 27 years of marriage!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Glad you are here...


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My H is such a Pleaser by his very nature -that when I started giving him blow Jobs 5 yrs ago (didn't really do this for the 1st 19 yrs - well a handful that were quite pathetic ... yes I know .. BAD WIFE !! BAD BAD BAD!...ridiculous hangs ups I had and he never asked !)..

Well that all changed dramatically.. 

But anyway, when I started giving them to him (I was HOT to do it - to be honest, like making up for lost yrs or something.... I was like a little girl in the candy store with my 1st lolli pop !).. but this day... he looked down at me and said he felt GUILTY .. I was like "WHAT???"... It was the silliest conversation.. gotta laugh at it now.. well even that night I did.. I enjoyed reassuring him up & down with licks just how much he had to get over that !

He has this thing where he* wants ME to get mine.*. and honesty, I dearly Love this about him / works for ME -cause I WANT mine too!!.. I love







/ getting lost in each other to the climax...there is no better "high"..

But there are times I am out for the count and on those days, I'm still thinking about SEX....I still want to "get him up" and take him all the way .. One of his responses to me was "Your pleasure *IS* My Pleasure".. and I feel this just as strongly.. we feed off of each other's enthusiasm & joy of sharing our bodies... 

Also the whole "Use it or Loose it" thing......with his getting older - I am testing that to see how well it holds up!


----------



## lowcal (Dec 23, 2013)

Do you give her unreciprocated pleasure too? Why/why not?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

All the above plus it gives me a great sense of power and a huge thrill to be in charge.

He knows when it is going to be a stand alone act as I leave my clothes on, that is part of the excitement.

I just love to rock his world, my role as his partner is to contribute to his happiness. Win/win


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

The OP asked for replies from women.
So....

Mrs Askari - I have never done this to my husband. Why should I? What is in it for me?
If I were to do something pleasureable for him, I would expect something pleasureable back in return.
Anyway, it won't happen because I don't like sex.
You give your husbands BJ'? How sick and perverted you are. Blah.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't need anything back, quite happy to leave him in a boneless heap with a smile on his face


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Jax10 said:


> In any case two questions..why do you gals do that, what do you get out of it?


1. Because I want to
2. Pleasuring my partner


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Jax10 said:


> Question for the women (seriuosly, just the gals, I don't want to hear about your wife, i want to hear from the ladies)
> 
> Everyonce in a great while my wife will simply give me some pleasure (surprise blow job or hand job) without asking in return or even getting undressed. Obviously I love it. And I think this happens in many relationships.
> 
> ...


When he actually let me focus on just him I did it bc I love him.It turns me on to please him. It makes me feel powerful to get him off and make his body shiver.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Like another poster said - to know that I aroused him, that I could 'control' him in that aspect is a powerful feeling plus liking to make him feel good/desired. Ex could never climax that way - kind of disappointing. He's the only one I'd been with that had that lack of sensitivity.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

intheory said:


> I like to give oral to my husband, "unreciprocated" because it makes him feel good.
> 
> 
> And, swallowing makes me feel really close to him. Like nothing else. I like the thought that he's actually physically nourishing me. So, I do get something out of it.


your hubby is a luck dude

(even if you have posted about his small willy on TAM )


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

the underendowed among us, we always appreciate the support


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

Sometimes I just feel like giving a blow job.

I like seeing him wiped out and I also like that he is thinking - I'm a lucky man! Not all women like to give the blow job.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> I don't need anything back, quite happy to leave him in a boneless heap with a smile on his face


Exactly.
Going down on a woman isn't exactly my best pasttime...but I remember one particular GF who loved me doing it and really showed it!
Moaning, groaning, thrusting back at me..it was wow! I got immense pleasure from it because she was in 7th heaven because of what * I * was doing to her!

There were times when she would tell me to just lie back and enjoy.....and she got great pleasure from my reaction to what she was doing to me!
Which is how it should be.

Oh.....boy those were the days. I wish I could put the clock back.


----------



## ticktock33 (Jun 6, 2014)

I just like to watch him, I'm happy to please him no reciprocation needed. I'm happy to please him.

Although, when we were at our worse I did it but it was because he needed it. Or because he did something nice and I felt like it was what I could give back. But I'd be thinking about the grocery list, things that I needed to do. The fact that he didn't care about what I needed sexually speaking. I resented him so much and I thought it would never change.

Now I do it and at first I found myself forgetting that I don't hate (not hate, but it was getting to that point.) him anymore. I'm happy to do it again and it turns me on as well.


----------



## CASE_Sensitive (Jul 22, 2013)

This thread should be stickied.


----------

